# Maggie's a Smart Little Girl



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Here is a list of Maggie's accomplishments after just one week. 

Sit, down, come, walk on leash without eating it all the time, can go up the stairs, play fetch with a ball (she sits on command before I throw it for her), sits before she gets to eat her food and I swear she went wee on command!

She is one smart little puppy and she only just turned 9 weeks.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's doing really great


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is one smart little puppy and she clearly has a mummy who knows their way around puppy training!  Good thing you intend on getting her in agility later because that intelligence begs for an outlet that is far greater than your run of the mill few walks per day. What a fun time you will have introducing her to the outside world soon.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> She is one smart little puppy and she clearly has a mummy who knows their way around puppy training!  Good thing you intend on getting her in agility later because that intelligence begs for an outlet that is far greater than your run of the mill few walks per day. What a fun time you will have introducing her to the outside world soon.


Agility? Hadn't planned on it. However I have been hiding her treats in different places for her to find.

We did go on an outing the other day to Home Hardware. She was in her snuggle sling and had a great time looking at everything and meeting a lot of different people.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hmmm my memory fails me again. There was a woman from Ottawa here a while back (I think) wondering if a cockapoo would be a good dog for agility? I thought that was you?

When she is ready to go on the floor bring her to the airport. There are hundreds of bored and stressed people there looking for a puppy to cuddle. Also I bet it is not a hotbed of parvo.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She is a little super star


----------



## Rivers (Apr 27, 2014)

This is the most reassuring thing I've read! We are getting our first puppy in a week and I'm wondering how much training can be accomplished in such a short time. I want my puppy to be training as well as yours in a week. Any tips on how you did it?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I think maybe she was born already trained. It only took her two days to use the poochie bells to go outside! I wonder if that is a new record. She still has accidents but most times gets it right. I think lots of love, patients and lots of puppy naps (they get really cranky and bitey when overtired) is the key. Good luck with your pup and don't worry too much if things don't go just right. We all make mistakes but they are quickly forgiven. Be sure to post lots of pictures when you get him/her. Do you have a name yet?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Cockapoos are so smart! 

Even if you hadn't been thinking of agility, I'd recommend it. Gandhi has recently started a puppy agility course and it's so good for him. He learned to go through the tunnel yesterday. Great brain and body workout!


----------



## Ncram74 (Mar 10, 2014)

a poochie bell....I'd never heard on it! Just read your post, googled it and ordered one from amazon - yay! 

Did you use it straight away with Maggie? x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

We just started the poochie bell 4 days ago. I started her off by sitting on the floor with her holding the bells in one hand and treats in the other. Everytime she touched the bells with her nose, I gave her a treat. Repeated this about 10 times and then stopped. Puppies attention span is not very long. I then hung the poochie bells from the door and every time I took her out I would point at the bells, she would touch them with her nose and then we would go outside. She caught on really fast that if she touches the bells, she goes outside. Most times she goes potty but sometimes she just plays around. Now she goes to the bells on her own to ring them.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Maggie should be in the mensa group for dogs!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Clever girl, for those of you who are just getting pups, they really are smart and easy to train the basic commands, there are some great video's on you tube demonstrating how to train (not to take away how smart little Maggie is of course!).


----------



## Rivers (Apr 27, 2014)

Lindor said:


> I think maybe she was born already trained. It only took her two days to use the poochie bells to go outside! I wonder if that is a new record. She still has accidents but most times gets it right. I think lots of love, patients and lots of puppy naps (they get really cranky and bitey when overtired) is the key. Good luck with your pup and don't worry too much if things don't go just right. We all make mistakes but they are quickly forgiven. Be sure to post lots of pictures when you get him/her. Do you have a name yet?


Thats good advise thanks! We are naming her Maida (may dah) I will be posting probably a million picture haha. We are so excited.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maida, what a lovely name.


----------



## Ncram74 (Mar 10, 2014)

Well everyone in the family thought I'd officially lost the plot when I told them about the poochie bell but it arrived on friday and I hung it on the door and just gave it a little jingle whenever we went out to toilet and I swear on saturday morning she started using it - it was so sweet she just gives it a little nudge with her nose and sits and waits! I love it! its great as it can be really tricky to constantly have your eye on the pup at all times so its saved the day a few times over the weekend. 
xx


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

What a clever girl she is!


----------

